# Herfed with Tuelle and Patefengreen at Casa Fuente



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

It was a two for one weekend! Both Patefengreen(Rhonda) and Tuelle(Larry) were in town. We meet up at Casa Fuente and had some cigars and drinks. Thank you to Larry and his wife for the mojito and to Patefengreen for the J. Fuego. Larry and Rhonda both had their first Casa Fuente cigar. I told Larry that if he went to Casa and did not try the house brand that he would be ridiculed on the board, and I would start it. :lol: They were all really nice and it was nice to enjoy a fine cigar.

View attachment 5762

Rhonda, Justin and Larry

View attachment 5761

Rhonda's first Casa Fuente, look at that burn

View attachment 5764

Rhonda nubbing her Casa Fuente, she got her money's worth!

View attachment 5763

Larry and his wife


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

that looks like a good time.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Good times there... Casa Fuente!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Smoke it up.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I gotta get back to Vegas. It's been about 9 months since I've been down there.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hope Rhonda brought me a souvenir.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Looked like fun!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a place not to miss .


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the pics. i have to go there next time i'm in Vagas


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...casa fuente.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Cant wait to get out there someday!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good times!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I dunno if Im jealous of the good time or the mojito  Awesome!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope to be doing the same exact thing the first week of June in Vegas. Flint


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a couple of CASA Fuentes sitting in my box waiting for a good reason to be smoked.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> I dunno if Im jealous of the good time or the mojito  Awesome!


I think you are jealous of both!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wish I could have joined ya out there Justin, but I was persona non invitus on this trip, LOL.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> I dunno if Im jealous of the good time or the mojito  Awesome!





shrtcrt said:


> I think you are jealous of both!


Bingo, Justin! A great time, a great smoke and great mojito's (yes, mojito's with an "S" as in plural ... Mmmmmmmm)!

Thanks a ton for suggesting the get together, Justin. I'm really glad we made it work out. Let's see ... four hours at the spa, relaxing ... one awesomely smooth Case Fuente robusto (which I nubbed) paired with a couple mojito's (both of which were also nubbed? ), more relaxation. What a way to spend a Sunday afternoon.

And I got to meet a couple CigarLive members to top it all off! It was nice to meet Larry and his wife and I had a wonderful chat with Justin. Thank you for the Puros Indios and the Reyes smokes, Justin. Can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Wish I could have joined ya out there Justin, but I was persona non invitus on this trip, LOL.


I know you wish you could have joined us! You and four girls for a long weekend in Vegas.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> I know you wish you could have joined us! You and four girls for a long weekend in Vegas.


I think most men would enjoy that!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> Bingo, Justin! A great time, a great smoke and great mojito's (yes, mojito's with an "S" as in plural ... Mmmmmmmm)!
> 
> Thanks a ton for suggesting the get together, Justin. I'm really glad we made it work out. Let's see ... four hours at the spa, relaxing ... one awesomely smooth Case Fuente robusto (which I nubbed) paired with a couple mojito's (both of which were also nubbed? ), more relaxation. What a way to spend a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> And I got to meet a couple CigarLive members to top it all off! It was nice to meet Larry and his wife and I had a wonderful chat with Justin. Thank you for the Puros Indios and the Reyes smokes, Justin. Can't wait to give them a try!


I am glad it was able to happen. I am looking forward to that J. Fuego as well. It is always a blast to meet other CigarLive members. I enjoyed it when you were explaining cigar bombs and meeting CigarLive members to your cousins.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like great times! Hey Rhonda I hope your brought Troy one back with you!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks like great times! Hey Rhonda I hope your brought Troy one back with you!


Yeah, I got a little sumthing, sumthing for him.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> Yeah, I got a little sumthing, sumthing for him.


Nice!


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Rhonda,

Glad you experienced Casa Fuente. Looks like you had a mojito there. The Casa Fuente house cigar is a great one. See you soon.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Justin for making my wife and I feel welcome in Las Vegas. Great gabbing about geek computer and video production stuff. The gift of the Puros Indios and Reyes Premier will be burned in your honor  I'll get back to you about some music for the vids.

And so very nice to meet you and your cousins Rhonda. The Arganese duo was a sweet gift.

It was so cool to hang with fellow cigar lovers and talk about them in person. CL is great, but smoking and talking cigars over mojitos (I actually had an Old Cuban - excellent!) is just stellar. Casa Fuente is an awesome hang. The house cigar is excellent. I'm glad Justin chided me into trying it (he didn't have to try too hard). I went back today to grab one to take home with me.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Any time Larry! It was fun. Glad you enjoyed the drinks and the cigar. Thanks again for the mojito! 

I appreciate you thinking about some better music for the show, my skills are very limited in that area.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, i love getting to see photos of members with whom I have chatted but never seen. Herf pics always make me smile and make me a little bit jealous! lol


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

threecrazychefs said:


> Thank you for sharing, i love getting to see photos of members with whom I have chatted but never seen. Herf pics always make me smile and make me a little bit jealous! lol


I know exactly what you mean, Ray! It's been a real pleasure for me to have met so many members from CigarLive. It seems odd when you're trying to explain it to someone from the outside, but everyone has been so friendly. When I first sat down and met Larry, he was introducing himself and describing his userID to me. I was obviously staring at him with a blank expression until he said, "I've got the avatar with the drum set." Then the light bulb in my head started shining brightly. 

I did the same thing too, Larry! I picked up some of the Casa Fuente's before we left but then was thinking about them that night and decided to go back Monday morning before our flight to grab a couple more (since we're a two smoker household ). That was a great call to meet up there, Justin! Definately not a place to frequent too often (because of the price), but it was a great place for a special smoke and special drink with special friends.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats awesome Rhonda. Good smokes are great smokes with good company. My Ronda and I have a few of those casa fuentes stored away for a future Herf smoke.


----------

